# Blackmoor  23rd September Society Challenge



## richart (May 8, 2015)

Blackmoor will be hosting a Society Challenge day on Wednesday 23rd September.

We have been given two team places of four golfers per team, so I am looking for eight forumers that would like to play. The Mariners, my golf society, will also be entering two teams, so forumers that are members can play in a Mariners team. This should give us at least twelve places, possibly sixteen.

It is a team 4 ball better ball stableford, and teams will be split into two 2's and play with two from another Society. I will try and get us all to play together, but no promises.  Tee off times will be from 8.30 off two tees, so the carvery should be around 1.00.

Cost is Â£40 per player, which includes 18 holes of golf, bacon baps & coffee on arrival, two course carvery and prizes. Not a bad deal.

We put in three teams, including a Mariners team last year, and it was a good day, with plenty of laughs. This is not a serious event, and is a thank you from the Club for playing a Society day there this year. Seem to remember one of our teams took some prizes last year.

Priority will go to those that played in the GM Society day earlier in the year, and also to those that are Mariners (golfing ones !)

If you would like to play please put your name down on this thread, and any queries please ask.

Rich


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 8, 2015)

I'm in !


----------



## richart (May 8, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I'm in !
		
Click to expand...

 You are in a Mariners team captained by me. Just remember that, respect at all time.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 8, 2015)

richart said:



			You are in a Mariners team captained by me. Just remember that, respect at all time.

Click to expand...

Well last time you and your buddy let me and Simon down ! 36 points in a 4BBB - best pull your finger out this time


----------



## richart (May 8, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Well last time you and your buddy let me and Simon down ! 36 points in a 4BBB - best pull your finger out this time
		
Click to expand...

 Which bit about respect did you not understand ?


----------



## richart (May 8, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Well last time you and your buddy let me and Simon down ! 36 points in a 4BBB - best pull your finger out this time
		
Click to expand...

Solved that problem you can be my partner.:ears: Not so lippy now ?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 8, 2015)

richart said:



			Solved that problem you can be my partner.:ears: Not so lippy now ?

Click to expand...

Crumbs ?!? Well if Smiffy can carry you I'm sure I'll be ok


----------



## pokerjoke (May 8, 2015)

Count me in buddy


----------



## richart (May 8, 2015)

pokerjoke said:



			Count me in buddy
		
Click to expand...

 Good man.:thup:


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 8, 2015)

Can I put my name in the hat provisionally and give a definitive answer on Tuesday when I'm back in the office


----------



## richart (May 8, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Can I put my name in the hat provisionally and give a definitive answer on Tuesday when I'm back in the office
		
Click to expand...

 That's fine.


----------



## TXL (May 8, 2015)

Like Phil, I guess I will be in the Mariner's team


----------



## Hobbit (May 8, 2015)

If there's room for an old wizened, shuffling hacker I'll put my name in the hat...


----------



## Paperboy (May 9, 2015)

Please Rich, I should have a job by then &#128540;


----------



## Smiffy (May 9, 2015)

I'm in aren't I???


----------



## Fish (May 9, 2015)

I will be fit and able by then so I'm in.


----------



## chrisd (May 9, 2015)

Go on then Rich, put me in if there's still room


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 9, 2015)

Rich, can you put me down as a definite maybe, dependant on sorting the holiday outâ€¦...


----------



## richart (May 10, 2015)

Update

Mariners:     Richart
                 TXL
                 Liverpoolphil

GM Forum:   Smiffy
                 Fish
                 Chrisd
                 Paperboy
                 Hobbit
                 Pokerjoke
                 Homer (provisional)
                 Blue in Munich (definite maybe)


Have I missed any one ? Everyone that has put their name down so far is guaranteed a place.:thup:

We need one more Mariner at least, more than likely five more. Any more forumers that want to play can be drafted into the Mariners for a small fee.


----------



## Fish (May 10, 2015)

richart said:



			Update

Mariners:     Richart
                 TXL
                 Liverpoolphil

GM Forum:   Smiffy
                 Fish
                 Chrisd
                 Paperboy
                 Hobbit
                 Pokerjoke
                 Homer (provisional)
                 Blue in Munich (definite maybe)


Have I missed any one ? Everyone that has put their name down so far is guaranteed a place.:thup:

We need one more Mariner at least, more than likely five more. Any more forumers that want to play can be drafted into the Mariners for a small fee.

Click to expand...

Hmm, I'm a Mariner :mmm:


----------



## LIG (May 10, 2015)

Another for the forumers list please Rich. :thup:


----------



## chrisd (May 10, 2015)

LIG said:



			Another for the forumers list please Rich. :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Great stuff LIG

Can I play behind him as I'm usually light on balls by September!:lol:


----------



## richart (May 10, 2015)

Fish said:



			Hmm, I'm a Mariner :mmm:
		
Click to expand...

 I thought I had blackballed you ! Sorry Robin I will switch you over.:thup:


----------



## wookie (May 11, 2015)

Another Mariner here - was a good day out last year.


----------



## Swingalot (May 11, 2015)

Yes please if still space?
Had to pull out of the last Blackmoor trip and was gutted to miss as it is a course I have not played.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 11, 2015)

Put my leave request in and expecting it to be signed off so pencil me in please


----------



## richart (May 12, 2015)

Update players:

Mariners:  Richart, TXL, Liverpoolphil, Fish, Wookie.

GM Forum: Smiffy, Chrisd, Paperboy, Hobbit, Pokerjoke, LIG, Swingalot, Homer (pencilled) Blue In Munich (definite maybe)

Still spaces available, though you may need to be a Mariner for the day.


----------



## User20205 (May 12, 2015)

I'll be a mariner Rich.... I've got the tie !!!


----------



## richart (May 12, 2015)

therod said:



			I'll be a mariner Rich.... I've got the tie !!!
		
Click to expand...

 Hello stranger. You are in Nick :thup:


----------



## User20205 (May 12, 2015)

richart said:



			Hello stranger. You are in Nick :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Nice one:thup:

Work seems to be getting in the way of golf this year it's a bad habit ,... The work bit!!!


----------



## chrisd (May 12, 2015)

richart said:



			Hello stranger. You are in Nick :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Oh noooooooooooooo! ........ and Homer too??


----------



## richart (May 12, 2015)

richart said:



			Update players:

Mariners:  Richart, TXL, Liverpoolphil, Fish, Wookie, Therod

GM Forum: Smiffy, Chrisd, Paperboy, Hobbit, Pokerjoke, LIG, Swingalot, Homer (pencilled) Blue In Munich (definite maybe)

Still one space at least available, though you may need to be a Mariner for the day.
		
Click to expand...

 Updated players, one space definitely available.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 12, 2015)

I'm in. No reason for the leave not to be granted and I'll chase my manager tomorrow


----------



## User20205 (May 12, 2015)

chrisd said:



			Oh noooooooooooooo! ........ and Homer too??
		
Click to expand...

You gonna bring a sharpie???


----------



## chrisd (May 12, 2015)

therod said:



			You gonna bring a sharpie??? 

Click to expand...

Noooo, we'll use yours again!


----------



## Twire (May 19, 2015)

I'll take that last place if it's still available Rich.


----------



## pokerjoke (May 19, 2015)

Twire said:



			I'll take that last place if it's still available Rich.
		
Click to expand...

I hope so.
Maybe I could sponge a lift in your nice new car


----------



## Twire (May 19, 2015)

pokerjoke said:



			I hope so.
Maybe I could sponge a lift in your nice new car

Click to expand...


Yep, no problem.


----------



## richart (May 19, 2015)

Twire said:



			I'll take that last place if it's still available Rich.
		
Click to expand...

 Good to have you along :thup:


----------



## sawtooth (May 22, 2015)

Happy to be a reserve Rich


----------



## richart (May 22, 2015)

sawtooth said:



			Happy to be a reserve Rich
		
Click to expand...

 Sean I will put you down as 1st reserve.


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 23, 2015)

richart, I'm definitely out I'm afraid; slight water hazard called the Atlantic between Blackmoor and me now on the 23rd.  Have a good one.


----------



## richart (May 25, 2015)

Blue in Munich said:



			richart, I'm definitely out I'm afraid; slight water hazard called the Atlantic between Blackmoor and me now on the 23rd.  Have a good one.
		
Click to expand...

not a good swimmer ? thanks for letting me know. Sean you are in.:thup:


----------



## chrisd (May 25, 2015)

richart said:



			not a good swimmer


:
		
Click to expand...

Size of his feet he could just walk it


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 25, 2015)

chrisd said:



			Size of his feet he could just walk it
		
Click to expand...

Post something useful; tell me all I need to know about visiting Niagara Fallsâ€¦â€¦.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (May 25, 2015)

Blue in Munich said:



			Post something useful; tell me all I need to know about visiting Niagara Fallsâ€¦â€¦. 

Click to expand...

Don't look behind you! The falls are spectacular but the shops are the Canadian equivalent of Blackpool on speed. Candy floss and 'kiss me quick' hats everywhere!!   

There you go, useful consumer advice


----------



## chrisd (May 25, 2015)

Blue in Munich said:



			Post something useful; tell me all I need to know about visiting Niagara Fallsâ€¦â€¦. 

Click to expand...

Ok, it has to be seen from the Canadian side and as I'm sure you'd expect you need to have your passport to do that. The hotels on the Canadian side are really good, the Best Western is about a mile away and they gave us a big room with a huge jacuzzi. 

The boat trip to the Horshoe Falls is an absolute must and, whilst we didn't do it, you can walk behind them too. The helicopter trip sounded good too and lasts about 10 minutes. We had lunch in the revolving Skylon tower which was ok but the view of the falls are magnificent on a clear day, you can pay and go to the viewing platform without the meal. Probably a good idea to remember your camera! The first time we saw them we drove down the road, turned at the end where the come in to view and they just took our breath away, if you're there a bit longer a drive to Niagra on the Lake is a must as it's beautiful.


----------



## sawtooth (May 26, 2015)

richart said:



			not a good swimmer ? thanks for letting me know. Sean you are in.:thup:
		
Click to expand...


:whoo:


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 27, 2015)

drive4show said:



			Don't look behind you! The falls are spectacular but the shops are the Canadian equivalent of Blackpool on speed. Candy floss and 'kiss me quick' hats everywhere!!   

There you go, useful consumer advice  

Click to expand...




chrisd said:



			Ok, it has to be seen from the Canadian side and as I'm sure you'd expect you need to have your passport to do that. The hotels on the Canadian side are really good, the Best Western is about a mile away and they gave us a big room with a huge jacuzzi. 

The boat trip to the Horshoe Falls is an absolute must and, whilst we didn't do it, you can walk behind them too. The helicopter trip sounded good too and lasts about 10 minutes. We had lunch in the revolving Skylon tower which was ok but the view of the falls are magnificent on a clear day, you can pay and go to the viewing platform without the meal. Probably a good idea to remember your camera! The first time we saw them we drove down the road, turned at the end where the come in to view and they just took our breath away, if you're there a bit longer a drive to Niagra on the Lake is a must as it's beautiful.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you both.  Sorry for the threadjack richart.


----------



## richart (May 29, 2015)

Updates players and teams :

Mariners A  : Richart and Liverpoolphil
                  TXL and Therod

Mariners B  :  Fish and Wookie
                   Pokerjoke and Twire  (honorary Mariners)

GM Forum A : Smiffy and Chrisd
                   Hobbit and Swingalot

GM Forum B : Homer and Sawtooth
                   LIG and Paperboy

Hopefully everyone is happy with their partner and I will try and arrange for two Mariners to play with two GM Forumers. i.e we should be able to make up four 4 balls between us. We did this last year.

Mariners look to have much stronger teams, so I am expecting a fairly easy overall team win.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 29, 2015)

richart said:



			Updates players and teams :

Mariners A  : Richart and Liverpoolphil
                  TXL and Therod

Mariners B  :  Fish and Wookie
                   Pokerjoke and Twire  (honorary Mariners)

GM Forum A : Smiffy and Chrisd
                   Hobbit and Swingalot

GM Forum B : Homer and Sawtooth
                   LIG and Paperboy

Hopefully everyone is happy with their partner and I will try and arrange for two Mariners to play with two GM Forumers. i.e we should be able to make up four 4 balls between us. We did this last year.

Mariners look to have much stronger teams, so I am expecting a fairly easy overall team win.

Click to expand...

Looks good Rich

Can see a great 4 ball with us two and the two old timers Smiffy and Chris - we should be able to cope with the smell of werthers and moth balls


----------



## Fish (May 29, 2015)

Looks good, not for the first time I'm in a B-team at Blackmoor and guess which team won that day 

Not played with Homer before so that's good, but Simon & I are going to send Martin & Sean packing


----------



## richart (May 29, 2015)

Fish said:



			Looks good, not for the first time I'm in a B-team at Blackmoor and guess which team won that day 

Not played with Homer before so that's good, but Simon & I are going to send Martin & Sean packing 

Click to expand...

 Only time I get in the A team is when I pick it.oo:


----------



## richart (May 29, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Looks good Rich

Can see a great 4 ball with us two and the two old timers Smiffy and Chris - we should be able to cope with the smell of werthers and moth balls 

Click to expand...

 Yes, us youngsters should see off the old farts.:thup:


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 29, 2015)

Fish said:



			Looks good, not for the first time I'm in a B-team at Blackmoor and guess which team won that day 

Not played with Homer before so that's good, but Simon & I are going to send Martin & Sean packing 

Click to expand...

Saw Sean play my course really well recently having not been there before. He'll keep me in line and we'll be too good. Great draw and really looking forward to meeting you. Had a great time with LIG at H4H a few years back. Nice guy


----------



## richart (May 29, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Saw Sean play my course really well recently having not been there before. He'll keep me in line and we'll be too good. Great draw and really looking forward to meeting you. Had a great time with LIG at H4H a few years back. Nice guy
		
Click to expand...

Monty has done the business again.:thup:


----------



## chrisd (May 29, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			we should be able to cope with the smell of werthers and moth balls 

Click to expand...

I thought that was what I noticed when I last played with Smiffy!


----------



## Smiffy (May 30, 2015)

chrisd said:



			I thought that was what I noticed when I last played with Smiffy!
		
Click to expand...

Just remember Chris.
If you need to go for a "wee wee" half way round the course, do not stand too close to the gorse as you get "spray back".
That wasn't a good look you had last time, trust me.
It looked like a map of Africa down the front of your trousers


----------



## Smiffy (May 30, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Had a great time with LIG at H4H a few years back.
		
Click to expand...

He often mentions it.


----------



## chrisd (May 30, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			Just remember Chris.
If you need to go for a "wee wee" half way round the course, do not stand too close to the gorse as you get "spray back".
That wasn't a good look you had last time, trust me.
It looked like a map of Africa down the front of your trousers


Click to expand...

We all live and learn Rob - we don't have gorse on my course :lol:


----------



## Swinger (Jun 1, 2015)

Hi Rich

I'm up for being a reserve on this if anyone pulls out on you. 

Cheers mate.


----------



## richart (Jun 1, 2015)

You are first reserve Stevie. I will let you know when we have a drop out.


----------



## JohnnyDee (Jun 2, 2015)

I too am interested in being 2nd reserve. I believe I actually played in this last year before I was on here.


----------



## richart (Jun 2, 2015)

JohnnyDee said:



			I too am interested in being 2nd reserve. I believe I actually played in this last year before I was on here.
		
Click to expand...

I will put you down as second reserve JD. :thup:


----------



## sawtooth (Jun 4, 2015)

Fish said:



			Looks good, not for the first time I'm in a B-team at Blackmoor and guess which team won that day 

Not played with Homer before so that's good, but Simon & I are going to send Martin & Sean packing 

Click to expand...





:rofl:


----------



## LIG (Jun 5, 2015)

sawtooth said:



View attachment 15581


:rofl:
		
Click to expand...

rickg OMG!


----------



## Fish (Jun 5, 2015)

sawtooth said:



View attachment 15581


:rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Nearly as funny as the 2 bets you have lost now 2yrs running to me 

I've played Blackmoor 3 times, won twice and 1 poor show, I blame Ian for dragging me down, I know how Fragger feels now 

Fancy a wager?


----------



## richart (Jun 5, 2015)

richart said:



			Updates players and teams :

Mariners A  : Richart and Liverpoolphil
                  TXL and Therod

Mariners B  :  Fish and Wookie
                   Pokerjoke and Twire  (honorary Mariners)

GM Forum A : Smiffy and Chrisd
                   Hobbit and Swingalot

GM Forum B : Homer and Sawtooth
                   LIG and Paperboy

Hopefully everyone is happy with their partner and I will try and arrange for two Mariners to play with two GM Forumers. i.e we should be able to make up four 4 balls between us. We did this last year.

Mariners look to have much stronger teams, so I am expecting a fairly easy overall team win.

Click to expand...

Reserves :

1. Swinger
2. JohnnyDee


----------



## richart (Aug 10, 2015)

richart said:



			Reserves :

1. Swinger
2. JohnnyDee
		
Click to expand...

Steve, hopefully you can still play as Therod has had to drop out. 

JohnnyDee you are now first reserve.:thup:


----------



## richart (Sep 3, 2015)

Can everyone confirm they can still play. it is important we have four teams of four, so if you can't play now let me know asap. Thanks.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 3, 2015)

I'm still in mate :thup:


----------



## Twire (Sep 3, 2015)

I'm ok


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 3, 2015)

Unfortunately I can still play


----------



## richart (Sep 3, 2015)

Just received the draw and start times.

1st tee 9.15  GM A   Smiffy and Chrisd              Mariners A   Richart and Liverpoolphil
1st tee 9.24  GM B   Homer and Sawtooth         Mariners B    Fish and Wookie

10th tee  9.15  GM A  Hobbit and Swingalot       Mariners A   TXL and Swinger
10th tee  9.24  GM B  Lig and Paperboy             Mariners B   Pokerjoke and Twire


Reserve JohnnyDee

Any queries please shout.


----------



## pokerjoke (Sep 3, 2015)

richart said:



			Just received the draw and start times.

1st tee 9.15  GM A   Smiffy and Chrisd              Mariners A   Richart and Liverpoolphil
1st tee 9.24  GM B   Homer and Sawtooth         Mariners B    Fish and Wookie

10th tee  9.15  GM A  Hobbit and Swingalot       Mariners A   TXL and Swinger
10th tee  9.24  GM B  Lig and Paperboy             Mariners B   Pokerjoke and Twire


Reserve JohnnyDee

Any queries please shout.
		
Click to expand...

Yes im ok for this looking forward to playing your course again.


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 3, 2015)

richart said:



			Just received the draw and start times.

1st tee 9.15  GM A   Smiffy and Chrisd              Mariners A   Richart and Liverpoolphil

Any queries please shout.
		
Click to expand...

As I am first named, do I get to boss everybody else around????


----------



## richart (Sep 3, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			As I am first named, do I get to boss everybody else around????
		
Click to expand...

 You do normally. 

Hope you have a nice outfit prepared. You don't want Liverpoolphil to outshine you.


----------



## sawtooth (Sep 3, 2015)

As things stand yes I am still in and looking forward to it.:thup:


----------



## Fish (Sep 3, 2015)

I'm still in, I may travel down the night before rather than a silly drive start time, anywhere nearby cheap, clean & cheerful?


----------



## Paperboy (Sep 3, 2015)

Yes I'm still in mate


----------



## richart (Sep 3, 2015)

Fish said:



			I'm still in, I may travel down the night before rather than a silly drive start time, anywhere nearby cheap, clean & cheerful?
		
Click to expand...

 Robin, I would offer you a bed but unfortunately I have a full house.

There are a couple of Travelodges around Liphook but not sure how cheap they would be. A B & B around Alton might be your best bet. Not a lot in Bordon, and Farnham is expensive. Alton is only about five miles away, and a decent town.


----------



## Hobbit (Sep 3, 2015)

Definitely still up for this


----------



## TXL (Sep 3, 2015)

Richard, I have told Geoff it is your fault that I cannot play at West Surrey so obviously I must still be OK for this


----------



## Swingalot (Sep 3, 2015)

Yep I'm still in. Looking forward to it.


----------



## richart (Sep 3, 2015)

TXL said:



			Richard, I have told Geoff it is your fault that I cannot play at West Surrey so obviously I must still be OK for this 

Click to expand...

Thanks for that Anthony. I am blaming Charles for the clash.


----------



## chrisd (Sep 3, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			Unfortunately I can still play
		
Click to expand...

Unfortunately I can still play with him ^ !


----------



## richart (Sep 3, 2015)

chrisd said:



			Unfortunately I can still play with him ^ !
		
Click to expand...

 Damn, the two I was hoping would drop out are playing.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 3, 2015)

richart said:



			Damn, the two I was hoping would drop out are playing.

Click to expand...

Best find a way to block out the smell of old men


----------



## LIG (Sep 3, 2015)

I'm deffo in! :thup:


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 4, 2015)

richart said:



			Robin, I would offer you a bed but unfortunately you would scare the cat
		
Click to expand...

Harsh.
But fair.


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 4, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Best find a way to block out the smell of old men 

Click to expand...

I'm on the tablets and we'll shove a cork up Chris's arse.


----------



## chrisd (Sep 4, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			we'll shove a cork up Chris's arse.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Smiffy, much prefer that to what you tried to use last year!


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 4, 2015)

chrisd said:



			Cheers Smiffy, much prefer that to what you tried to use last year!
		
Click to expand...

And me. It hurt like hell when I had the stitches removed


----------



## chrisd (Sep 4, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			And me. It hurt like hell when I had the stitches removed


Click to expand...

You wimp! 

Was only big enough for two stitches!


----------



## Hobbit (Sep 4, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Best find a way to block out the smell of old men 

Click to expand...

Didn't realise we had juniors playing best bring some lego for you to play with:ears:


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 4, 2015)

LIG said:



			I'm deffo in! :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Don't forget to bring a jacket and tie you knob


----------



## chrisd (Sep 4, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			Don't forget to bring a jacket and tie you knob


Click to expand...

At your place he even forgot his trousers!


----------



## richart (Sep 4, 2015)

Can Homer, Wookie and Swinger confirm they can play.:cheers:


----------



## LIG (Sep 5, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			Don't forget to bring a jacket and tie you knob


Click to expand...

I'll bring my Hairy Suit ala Hagrid.



chrisd said:



			At your place he even forgot his trousers!
		
Click to expand...

I did have trousers - they were just short trousers - like boxers short!!!  :ears:


----------



## wookie (Sep 5, 2015)

richart said:



			Can Homer, Wookie and Swinger confirm they can play.:cheers:
		
Click to expand...

I'm still in for this Rich and looking forward to some revenge on Blackmooor after a shocker with the Mariners - think I managed a point from the par 3s


----------



## Fish (Sep 5, 2015)

wookie said:



			I'm still in for this Rich and looking forward to some revenge on Blackmooor after a shocker with the Mariners - think I managed a point from the par 3s

Click to expand...

You'll be OK with me as your wing man :thup:


----------



## richart (Sep 8, 2015)

Unfortunately Homer can not play any more, so we need a replacement. 

JohnnyDee the reserve can not commit at the moment, so is there anyone out there that can definitely play. As it is a team game, we can not afford any drop outs.

Full details at the beginning of the thread, and tee times are 9.15 ish.

Usual no knobs rule.


----------



## rikkitikk (Sep 8, 2015)

I can definitely play on the 23rd if there is still space?


----------



## richart (Sep 8, 2015)

rikkitikk said:



			I can definitely play on the 23rd if there is still space?
		
Click to expand...

 There is, you are in.:thup:


----------



## rikkitikk (Sep 8, 2015)

Fantastic. Looking forward to playing there again after the recent mens open.


----------



## Fish (Sep 8, 2015)

rikkitikk said:



			Fantastic. Looking forward to playing there again after the recent mens open.
		
Click to expand...

Welcome aboard, I know nothing about you and as your the opposition can you furnish us with your handicap and home club please, its not going to be nice beating a fellow running bird, but hey, needs must :smirk:


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 8, 2015)

Fish said:



			Welcome aboard, I know nothing about you and as your the opposition can you furnish us with your handicap and home club please
		
Click to expand...

Errr it says in his signature "dummer golf club"
So a case of dummer & dummer


----------



## Fish (Sep 8, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			Errr it says in his signature "dummer golf club"
So a case of dummer & dummer


Click to expand...

Go forth you lurker...:smirk:


----------



## chrisd (Sep 8, 2015)

richart;1360036. said:
			
		


			Usual no knobs rule.

Click to expand...

is Smiffy playing?


----------



## Hobbit (Sep 8, 2015)

chrisd said:



			is Smiffy playing?
		
Click to expand...


There'll be the usual smell of wee if he is!


----------



## rikkitikk (Sep 8, 2015)

Fish said:



			Welcome aboard, I know nothing about you and as your the opposition can you furnish us with your handicap and home club please, its not going to be nice beating a fellow running bird, but hey, needs must :smirk:
		
Click to expand...

You do know something about me but I am not going to divulge yet!! Only doing so to worry my opposition. &#9786;

I have an 18 handicap so probably a bit of a hacker. Home club as listed. &#9786;


----------



## Fish (Sep 8, 2015)

rikkitikk said:



			You do know something about me but I am not going to divulge yet!! Only doing so to worry my opposition. &#9786;

I have an 18 handicap so probably a bit of a hacker. Home club as listed. &#9786;
		
Click to expand...

Off to another board then me thinks for some investigation


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 8, 2015)

Hobbit said:



			There'll be the usual smell of wee if he is!
		
Click to expand...

With Chris as his partner mate me and Rich will need a peg for our noses


----------



## rikkitikk (Sep 8, 2015)

Fish said:



			Off to another board then me thinks for some investigation 

Click to expand...

You will only have to go to the mizuno forum to find me. I organise the southern forum golf days / weekends where you had the brilliant first tee shot at frilford heath. We also talked briefly at the last H4H day at North Hants


----------



## Fish (Sep 8, 2015)

rikkitikk said:



			You will only have to go to the mizuno forum to find me. I organise the southern forum golf days / weekends where you had the brilliant first tee shot at frilford heath. We also talked briefly at the last H4H day at North Hants
		
Click to expand...

Gotcha


----------



## chrisd (Sep 8, 2015)

rikkitikk said:



			You will only have to go to the mizuno forum to find me
		
Click to expand...

A Mizzy forum???

And me a Mizzy whore, why didn't you tell me??


----------



## rikkitikk (Sep 8, 2015)

chrisd said:



			A Mizzy forum???

And me a Mizzy whore, why didn't you tell me??
		
Click to expand...

Sorry. I have sent you a pm with details.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 8, 2015)

Rich shall we have team colours and outfits ? - I have the perfect trousers that I know you will like


----------



## richart (Sep 8, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Rich shall we have team colours and outfits ? - I have the perfect trousers that I know you will like 

Click to expand...

 I think we all know that is not true. 

We could wear matching Harris Tweed flat caps though.:thup:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 8, 2015)

richart said:



			I think we all know that is not true. 

*We could wear matching Harris Tweed flat caps though.:thup: *

Click to expand...

We can't clash with Smiffy and Chris ?


----------



## chrisd (Sep 8, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			We can't clash with Smiffy and Chris ?
		
Click to expand...

Not much chance of that. We'd look young, suave and sophisticated and you two would be Tweedldee and tweedledum!


----------



## richart (Sep 8, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			We can't clash with Smiffy and Chris ?
		
Click to expand...

 No chance of that. We don't wheeze and  creak our way around the course.


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 9, 2015)

richart said:



			Unfortunately Homer can not play any more
		
Click to expand...

Damn!! 
I had a shirt made especially for the occasion.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 9, 2015)

richart said:



			No chance of that. We don't wheeze and  creak our way around the course.
		
Click to expand...

Do you think they would mind if we requested they walk at least 5 paces behind just so we dont get the odd whiff of wee and mothballs


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 9, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Do you think they would mind if we requested they walk at least 5 paces behind just so we dont get the odd whiff of wee and mothballs
		
Click to expand...

That will slow us right down as you will be continually having to let us through to tee off, us having the honour and all.


----------



## chrisd (Sep 9, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Do you think they would mind if we requested they walk at least 5 paces behind just so we dont get the odd whiff of wee and mothballs
		
Click to expand...

So we just see a fat arse in red trousers and it looks like the sun setting early!!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 9, 2015)

chrisd said:



			So we just see a fat arse in red trousers and it looks like the sun setting early!! 

Click to expand...

Thats very harsh thing to say about Rich :angry:












when did he get red trousers !!!


----------



## chrisd (Sep 9, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Thats very harsh thing to say about Rich :angry:


when did he get red trousers !!!
		
Click to expand...

As they say "if the cap (sorry I meant trousers) fit, then .............. ".   :rofl:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 9, 2015)

chrisd said:



			As they say "if the cap (sorry I meant trousers) fit, then .............. ".   :rofl:
		
Click to expand...



If Rich has red trousers that could be our team colours


----------



## chrisd (Sep 9, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:





If Rich has red trousers that could be our team colours 

Click to expand...

Don't! It'll give me sleepless nights :smirk:


----------



## Swinger (Sep 9, 2015)

Hi Rich

The date is still fine with me but I'm out of action currently with a bad back. Hoping to be back in action sooner than the 23rd so should be fine but if it's easier to get a reserve in not I wouldn't blame you! 
Not sure exactly what the outlook is but can keep you updated if you like. 

Cheers 

Steve


----------



## pokerjoke (Sep 9, 2015)

Swinger said:



			Hi Rich

The date is still fine with me but I'm out of action currently with a bad back. Hoping to be back in action sooner than the 23rd so should be fine but if it's easier to get a reserve in not I wouldn't blame you! 
Not sure exactly what the outlook is but can keep you updated if you like. 

Cheers 

Steve
		
Click to expand...

Your worse than Darren Anderton


----------



## richart (Sep 9, 2015)

Swinger said:



			Hi Rich

The date is still fine with me but I'm out of action currently with a bad back. Hoping to be back in action sooner than the 23rd so should be fine but if it's easier to get a reserve in not I wouldn't blame you! 
Not sure exactly what the outlook is but can keep you updated if you like. 

Cheers 

Steve
		
Click to expand...

 Steve, I will keep you in as I am sure a strong lad like you will be fine on the day.


----------



## richart (Sep 9, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			when did he get red trousers !!!
		
Click to expand...

 When I was about six, and fortunately never made the same mistake again. Now blue and white hoops are a different matter.


----------



## chrisd (Sep 9, 2015)

richart said:



			Now blue and white hoops are a different matter.
		
Click to expand...

I guess they dress really suited you !


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 9, 2015)

richart said:



			When I was about six, and fortunately never made the same mistake again. Now blue and white hoops are a different matter.
		
Click to expand...

Well I have blue trousers


----------



## richart (Sep 9, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Well I have blue trousers 

Click to expand...

 You have trousers in every colour, so no surprise with that one.

I have six pairs of black golf trousers, and three pairs of cream ones for when it is hot and dry. When I first started playing I did have some Rupert Bear trousers which were all the rage at the time.

I like to dress conservatively on the course, as I don't want to attract any attention. If you wear Loudmouth clothes or IJP's you need to be a damn fine golfer. Do you qualify Phil ?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 9, 2015)

richart said:



			You have trousers in every colour, so no surprise with that one.

I have six pairs of black golf trousers, and three pairs of cream ones for when it is hot and dry. When I first started playing I did have some Rupert Bear trousers which were all the rage at the time.

I like to dress conservatively on the course, as I don't want to attract any attention. If you wear Loudmouth clothes or IJP's you need to be a damn fine golfer. Do you qualify Phil ?

Click to expand...

I wear the trousers to move the attention away from my rubbish golf


----------



## Swinger (Sep 9, 2015)

pokerjoke said:



			Your worse than Darren Anderton
		
Click to expand...

Haha, Not been too bad this year in general with injuries. Not been perfect by any stretch but pretty good for me!

Really hope I'm not seen as bad as Darren 'Sicknote' Anderton. I'd have to have a chat with myself!

Only missed one month this year with a stubbed toe.


----------



## richart (Sep 9, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I wear the trousers to move the attention away from my rubbish golf 

Click to expand...

 I thought you came on here to move the attention away from your rubbish golf.


----------



## Hobbit (Sep 9, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I wear the trousers to move the attention away from my rubbish golf 

Click to expand...

Guess you've worn quite few pairs out then...:ears:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 9, 2015)

richart said:



			I thought you came on here to move the attention away from your rubbish golf.

Click to expand...

Whatever works mate 

I'll make sure i tone down my trousers for the meet


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 9, 2015)

Hobbit said:



			Guess you've worn quite few pairs out then...:ears:
		
Click to expand...

bloody loads


----------



## Fish (Sep 18, 2015)

I'm booked into a guest house in Bordon Tuesday night, anyone want a quiet drink and meal out that night let me know.


----------



## richart (Sep 18, 2015)

Fish said:



			I'm booked into a guest house in Bordon Tuesday night, anyone want a quiet drink and meal out that night let me know.
		
Click to expand...

Robin, I would have joined you, but I am at the Reading Everton Cup game that night.


----------



## rikkitikk (Sep 18, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			Don't forget to bring a jacket and tie


Click to expand...

Stupid question I know but do we need to bring a jacket and tie?

Thanks

Rich


----------



## richart (Sep 18, 2015)

rikkitikk said:



			Stupid question I know but do we need to bring a jacket and tie?

Thanks

Rich
		
Click to expand...

 No, smart casual in the dining room.


----------



## chrisd (Sep 18, 2015)

richart said:



			No, smart casual in the dining room.
		
Click to expand...

Can it have breakfast stains down it?


----------



## Paperboy (Sep 18, 2015)

It was probably mentioned before but are people arriving around 8ish?


----------



## rikkitikk (Sep 18, 2015)

richart said:



			No, smart casual in the dining room.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you.


----------



## rikkitikk (Sep 18, 2015)

Paperboy said:



			It was probably mentioned before but are people arriving around 8ish?
		
Click to expand...

I will be there around 8.


----------



## richart (Sep 18, 2015)

rikkitikk said:



			I will be there around 8.
		
Click to expand...

 Yes 8 ish sounds good, for coffee and a bacon roll.


----------



## Twire (Sep 18, 2015)

richart said:



			Yes 8 ish sounds good, for coffee and a bacon roll.
		
Click to expand...

Looks like I'll need to put my foot down, I'm not picking Pokerjoke up till 6 oo:


----------



## Paperboy (Sep 20, 2015)

Rich please say your greens aren't slow at the moment. Got crucified on the slow greens I played on today!!


----------



## richart (Sep 20, 2015)

Paperboy said:



			Rich please say your greens aren't slow at the moment. Got crucified on the slow greens I played on today!!
		
Click to expand...

 They had an inch of sand on them last time I played.

It was two weeks ago, since when we have had a load of rain, and some nice warm weather. Should be fine for Wednesday.


----------



## Fish (Sep 21, 2015)

Did you manage to get hold of a Mariners tie for me?

and...any advice where to go for a nice drink and a decent steak or just good food?


----------



## pokerjoke (Sep 21, 2015)

Lucky this is not Thursday weather forecast not good for then.

Rich could you have a word with the greenkeeper and ask him to move the tee forward we don't want any forummers laying up short of the ditch.


----------



## richart (Sep 21, 2015)

pokerjoke said:



			Lucky this is not Thursday weather forecast not good for then.

Rich could you have a word with the greenkeeper and ask him to move the tee forward we don't want any forummers laying up short of the ditch.
		
Click to expand...

 It would have to be half way down the fairway for some of us to clear the ditch. Last I saw the forecast looked good.


----------



## richart (Sep 21, 2015)

Fish said:



			Did you manage to get hold of a Mariners tie for me?

and...any advice where to go for a nice drink and a decent steak or just good food?
		
Click to expand...

 Robin I couldn't get your tie, as my game with Dave the secretary of the Mariners was rained off. Are you playing at Liphook in October, as you could pick it up there ?

Farnham is your best bet for decent food. Great choice of restaurants, and only 15 minutes from Bordon. To be honest apart from the Golf Club I never go near Bordon or the surrounds. You can get a great Indian in Grayshott (Bayleaf) or Churt (Pipasha) which are probably 10 minutes from Bordon (up the A3 towards Hindhead) Grayshott also has a good Nepalese restaurant, the Gurkha Durbar. 

Best steak in Farnham is at the Cote restaurant. It is in the Lion and Lamb yard which is off West Street. Ask Smiffy he had a steak there. I feel rotten not being able to join you, but i will not be back from the football until gone 11.00. 

All this talk of food makes me realise how hungry I am.oo:


----------



## chrisd (Sep 21, 2015)

pokerjoke said:



			Lucky this is not Thursday weather forecast not good for then.

Rich could you have a word with the greenkeeper and ask him to move the tee forward we don't want any forummers laying up short of the ditch.
		
Click to expand...

Big whack with a driver! Last time I was 10" from the ditch with the rescue club!


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 22, 2015)

chrisd said:



			Last time I was 10" from the ditch with the rescue club!
		
Click to expand...

I don't want to worry you, but the last time I pulled a rescue club from the bag on the 1st, I was about 10 feet from the tee.....


I don't like rescue clubs


----------



## richart (Sep 22, 2015)

Short notice, but is there anyone out that that would like to play tomorrow ? I have two that are doubtful, and only one reserve.

Weather forecast is 18 degrees and sunny.:thup:

Anyone ?????


----------



## richart (Sep 22, 2015)

richart said:



			Short notice, but is there anyone out that that would like to play tomorrow ? I have two that are doubtful, and only one reserve.

Weather forecast is 18 degrees and sunny.:thup:

Anyone ?????
		
Click to expand...

Back to full strength.:whoo:


----------



## richart (Sep 22, 2015)

richart said:



			1st tee 9.15  GM A   Smiffy and Chrisd              Mariners A   Richart and Liverpoolphil
1st tee 9.24  GM B   Rikkitikk and Sawtooth         Mariners B    Fish and Wookie

10th tee  9.15  GM A  Leftie and Swingalot       Mariners A   TXL and Greg Linley
10th tee  9.24  GM B  Lig and Paperboy             Mariners B   Pokerjoke and Twire
		
Click to expand...

Revised draw.

I will get to the club around 8.00 and collect up monies, Â£40 for cash. If the front door is locked you can get a code from the Pro shop.

Forecast looks great 18 degrees and full sun.

Smart casual in dining room, and you will need to bring you own towel if you want a shower.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 22, 2015)

richart said:



			Revised draw.

I will get to the club around 8.00 and collect up monies, Â£40 for cash. If the front door is locked you can get a code from the Pro shop.

Forecast looks great 18 degrees and full sun.

Smart casual in dining room, and you will need to bring you own towel if you want a shower.
		
Click to expand...

What's Blackmoor definition of smart casual  

Jeans ? Shoes ? Shirt ?


----------



## pokerjoke (Sep 22, 2015)

richart said:



			Revised draw.

I will get to the club around 8.00 and collect up monies, Â£40 for cash. If the front door is locked you can get a code from the Pro shop.

Forecast looks great 18 degrees and full sun.

Smart casual in dining room, and you will need to bring you own towel if you want a shower.
		
Click to expand...

Shouldn't have said about the sun Rich we now will have to endure Phils legs enough to put anyone off.


----------



## Fish (Sep 22, 2015)

richart said:



			Revised draw.

1st tee 9.15 GM A Smiffy and Chrisd *Mariners A Richart and Liverpoolphil*
1st tee 9.24 GM B Rikkitikk and Sawtooth *Mariners B Fish and Wookie*

10th tee 9.15 GM A Leftie and Swingalot *Mariners A TXL and Greg Linley*
10th tee 9.24 GM B Lig and Paperboy *Mariners B Pokerjoke and Twire *

Click to expand...

Looks like a clean sweep to me


----------



## rikkitikk (Sep 22, 2015)

Fish said:



			Looks like a clean sweep to me 

Click to expand...

I want to see a repeat of the Frilford Heath first tee shot! ;-)


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 22, 2015)

Fish said:



			Looks like a clean sweep to me 

Click to expand...

Looks like there are some right dodgy handicaps in amongst that lot.
At least our consciences will be clear


----------



## pokerjoke (Sep 22, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			Looks like there are some right dodgy handicaps in amongst that lot.
At least our consciences will be clear
		
Click to expand...

3/4 Handicap Rich?

Reaaly really looking forward to this ive had a right crap day so far.


----------



## Fish (Sep 22, 2015)

rikkitikk said:



			I want to see a repeat of the Frilford Heath first tee shot! ;-)
		
Click to expand...

Not a chance, I have a new weapon now :smirk:



Smiffy said:



			Looks like there are some right dodgy handicaps in amongst that lot.
At least our consciences will be clear
		
Click to expand...

Mine to, its my [official] handicap afterall :smirk:



pokerjoke said:



			3/4 Handicap Rich?
		
Click to expand...

Oi, you're a Mariner, you want to take 5 shots off me, behave yourself


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 22, 2015)

pokerjoke said:



			Shouldn't have said about the sun Rich we now will have to endure Phils legs enough to put anyone off.
		
Click to expand...

Sun is always good news 

IJP shorts it is then


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 22, 2015)

pokerjoke said:



			Reaaly really looking forward to this ive had a right crap day so far.
		
Click to expand...

You're not going to be in a good mood tomorrow afternoon then mush


----------



## pokerjoke (Sep 22, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			You're not going to be in a good mood tomorrow afternoon then mush



Click to expand...

Taking you money will be a pleasure[if your man enough]:ears:


----------



## richart (Sep 22, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			What's Blackmoor definition of smart casual  

Jeans ? Shoes ? Shirt ?
		
Click to expand...

 NO JEANS, unless you want to eat outside on the road. Actually that sounds good partner.


----------



## richart (Sep 22, 2015)

pokerjoke said:



			3/4 Handicap Rich?

Reaaly really looking forward to this ive had a right crap day so far.
		
Click to expand...

I think it is 3/4 handicap.Usually is for better ball. So my partner will lose one shot and Fishy will lose 5.oo:


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 22, 2015)

richart said:



			I think it is 3/4 handicap.Usually is for better ball. So my partner will lose one shot and Fishy will lose 5.oo:
		
Click to expand...

I think anyone that is 3 months off 60 should be able to play full handicap


----------



## Fish (Sep 22, 2015)

richart said:



			I think it is 3/4 handicap.Usually is for better ball. So my partner will lose one shot and Fishy will lose 5.oo:
		
Click to expand...

Hmm, a bit of skull duggery going on favouring the low handicappers 

I have landed in Kingsley, popping up The Cricketers soon


----------



## richart (Sep 22, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			I think anyone that is 3 months off 60 should be able to play full handicap
		
Click to expand...

 I am sure Leftie is older than that ?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 22, 2015)

richart said:



			I think it is 3/4 handicap.Usually is for better ball. So my partner will lose one shot and Fishy will lose 5.oo:
		
Click to expand...

Yep it's very rare that it's full HC in any 4BBB


----------



## richart (Sep 22, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Yep it's very rare that it's full HC in any 4BBB
		
Click to expand...

 Shall I let Robin know the holes he will no longer be getting a shot on.


----------



## chrisd (Sep 22, 2015)

I'm over 60 so have the right to play off my swindle handicap!

I'll tell you what it is when I get there and see what others are masquerading off!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 22, 2015)

richart said:



			Shall I let Robin know the holes he will no longer be getting a shot on.

Click to expand...

And ruin the surprise


----------



## richart (Sep 22, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			And ruin the surprise 

Click to expand...

Not sure why I am laughing, I lose three shots, including one on the 15th.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 22, 2015)

richart said:



			Not sure why I am laughing, I lose three shots, including one on the 15th.

Click to expand...

The Par 3 ? 

Men shouldn't have shots on Par 3's anyway


----------



## chrisd (Sep 22, 2015)

richart said:



			Not sure why I am laughing, I lose three shots, including one on the 15th.

Click to expand...

So would I if I hadn't invoked swindle handicap rules!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 22, 2015)

chrisd said:



			So would I if I hadn't invoked swindle handicap rules!
		
Click to expand...

I vote against swindle HC rules as mine is scratch


----------



## chrisd (Sep 22, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I vote against swindle HC rules as mine is scratch 

Click to expand...

Fortunately rule 42 says that any swindle player off scratch is way too clever dick to be allowed a vote!


----------



## richart (Sep 22, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			The Par 3 ? 

Men shouldn't have shots on Par 3's anyway 

Click to expand...

 Is it alright if I use my driver on that hole ?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 22, 2015)

richart said:



			Is it alright if I use my driver on that hole ?
		
Click to expand...

If off the white tee


----------



## richart (Sep 22, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			If off the white tee 

Click to expand...

 Actually we will be off the yellows as it is a Society day.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 22, 2015)

richart said:



			Actually we will be off the yellows as it is a Society day.

Click to expand...

It will be a cracking day in great company ( and Chris  ) 

Looking forward to it :thup:


----------



## chrisd (Sep 22, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			It will be a cracking day in great company ( and Chris  ) 

Looking forward to it :thup:
		
Click to expand...

You forget that Smiffy's playing too!!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 22, 2015)

chrisd said:



			You forget that Smiffy's playing too!!
		
Click to expand...

Easily done


----------



## chrisd (Sep 22, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Easily done 



Click to expand...

Not so easy ..... been on my mind for weeks and now I've run out of tablets!


----------



## Fish (Sep 22, 2015)

richart said:



			Shall I let Robin know the holes he will no longer be getting a shot on.

Click to expand...

9, 12 & 17, all par 3's so no big deal


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 22, 2015)

chrisd said:



			Not so easy ..... been on my mind for weeks and now I've run out of tablets!
		
Click to expand...

Don't worry we will nurse you through the day - :thup:


----------



## chrisd (Sep 22, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Don't worry we will nurse you through the day - :thup:
		
Click to expand...

You're so caring Phil ! It'll be like the episode of Fawlty Towers and the Psychiatrist


----------



## richart (Sep 23, 2015)

Good day, very uneventful, can't believe there will be much feedback.

Thanks to all those that attended, no drop outs, and hope you really enjoyed the day. Big thanks to Liverpoolphil, Chrisd and Smiffy for your company on the course. It was a giggle.:thup:


----------



## Paperboy (Sep 23, 2015)

Thanks to Rich for organising, another top day at Blackmoor. Thanks to Preet, for putting up with me as a partner I was awful today. Also thanks to Tony and Neil for their company. 

As always a great time had at a forum meet


----------



## chrisd (Sep 23, 2015)

Just back from playing the lovely Blackmoor course, thanks to Richart for the invite. Cheers to Liverpoolphil and Smiffy too for your company with Rich. 

I can't think of much to write about the golf, except personally managing to hit one of Phils balls as straight and true as can be and that Smiffy and I managed to do a combined 7 putt on the 10th!


----------



## TXL (Sep 23, 2015)

Many thanks Richard for inviting us all to the clubs society day event, as always, the course was in good shape. Thanks also to my playing partners for a very enjoyable round.

Thankfully the greens were not as quick as they can be, although I gather there was a certain person who had a bit of trouble on the 10th  



chrisd said:



			Smiffy and I managed to do a combined 7 putt on the 10th!
		
Click to expand...

Fancy implying that Smiffy cannot putt!!  (We know better though  )


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 23, 2015)

Just got in. Feel like death warmed up. Can hardly walk. Sam commented that I was home earlier than expected. I told her I got asked to leave the clubhouse early for farting at an inopportune moment.


----------



## chrisd (Sep 23, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			Just got in. Feel like death warmed up. Can hardly walk. Sam commented that I was home earlier than expected. I told her I got asked to leave the clubhouse early for farting at an inopportune moment.
		
Click to expand...

That explains everything Rob - get well soon!


----------



## Leftie (Sep 23, 2015)

I can only echo the comments of others.

Great day out on a super course in OKish company .  

If only a certain person hadn't had a recent putting lesson, we might have been in with a chance of getting near the prizes :mmm:

Thanks to Rich for getting the 4 teams together and letting me in at the last moment.


----------



## richart (Sep 23, 2015)

chrisd said:



			That explains everything Rob - get well soon!
		
Click to expand...

 Yes get well soon Rob. Thought your partner could have been more sympathetic towards you, and not make you go as white as a sheet on the 10th.

I hear Phil is consulting injury lawyers for you Chris.


----------



## chrisd (Sep 23, 2015)

richart said:



			Yes get well soon Rob. Thought your partner could have been more sympathetic towards you, and not make you go as white as a sheet on the 10th.
		
Click to expand...

It's me that needs help, not Smiffy. I am considering action for hurt feelings!



richart said:



			I hear Phil is consulting injury lawyers for you Chris.

Click to expand...

I only did what many forummers would  gladly have paid me to do!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 23, 2015)

chrisd said:



			It's me that needs help, not Smiffy. I am considering action for hurt feelings!



I only did what many forummers would  gladly have paid me to do!
		
Click to expand...

Today was great fun - cheers guys 

It was also a day of first 

1. First time I have ever seen a 5 putt from 20ft

2. Smiffy speechless

3. Hitting a fellow competitors ball and not getting a penalty


----------



## chrisd (Sep 23, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Today was great fun - cheers guys 

It was also a day of first 

1. First time I have ever seen a 5 putt from 20ft

2. Smiffy speechless

3. Hitting a fellow competitors ball and not getting a penalty
		
Click to expand...

Where the hell was I when all that was going on??


----------



## pokerjoke (Sep 23, 2015)

Another great day out at one of my favourite courses.

Saw another side to Blackmoor today wet fairways with no roll out and really soft slow greens.

Cant believe myself and my partner Twire both went out of bounds off the 10th our first hole of the day for a double NR.

Thanks to Preat and Simon for there company,laughs and banter great company.

Thx to Neil for coming in on 5 holes that really helped

Lucky enough to have Neil drive me today in his super posh new Porche Christ its swift.

Did I mention Simon missed a putt from 6"


----------



## Paperboy (Sep 23, 2015)

pokerjoke said:



			Another great day out at one of my favourite courses.

Saw another side to Blackmoor today wet fairways with no roll out and really soft slow greens.

Cant believe myself and my partner Twire both went out of bounds off the 10th our first hole of the day for a double NR.

Thanks to Preat and Simon for there company,laughs and banter great company.

Thx to Neil for coming in on 5 holes that really helped

Lucky enough to have Neil drive me today in his super posh new Porche Christ its swift.

Did I mention Simon missed a putt from 6"
		
Click to expand...

I lipped out twice from there, if they had gone in we'd have beaten you 

Where's there bigger hole thread


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Sep 23, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			Just got in. Feel like death warmed up. Can hardly walk. Sam commented that I was home earlier than expected. I told her I got asked to leave the clubhouse early for farting at an inopportune moment.
		
Click to expand...

Getting your excuses in early for Sunday Rob?


----------



## richart (Sep 23, 2015)

Paperboy said:



			I lipped out twice from there, if they had gone in we'd have beaten you 

Where's there bigger hole thread 

Click to expand...

 Strangely enough Chrisd is now in favour of bigger holes. Mind you they would need to be the size of buckets for him.


----------



## chrisd (Sep 23, 2015)

pokerjoke said:



			Did I mention Simon missed a putt from 6"
		
Click to expand...

Unbelievable!!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 23, 2015)

chrisd said:



			Where the hell was I when all that was going on??
		
Click to expand...

Still putting


----------



## chrisd (Sep 23, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Still putting 

Click to expand...

Careful Phil, you've still got one ball left that I haven't hit yet - funny answer though, I'll give you that!


----------



## pokerjoke (Sep 23, 2015)

chrisd said:



			Just back from playing the lovely Blackmoor course, thanks to Richart for the invite. Cheers to Liverpoolphil and Smiffy too for your company with Rich. 

I can't think of much to write about the golf, except personally managing to hit one of Phils balls as straight and true as can be and that Smiffy and I managed to do a combined 7 putt on the 10th!
		
Click to expand...

To be fair Chris I understand there was a lot of talking going on whilst you were putting.

Etiquette where has it gone,unbelievable


----------



## chrisd (Sep 23, 2015)

richart said:



			Strangely enough Chrisd is now in favour of bigger holes. Mind you they would need to be the size of buckets for him.

Click to expand...

And smaller balls, come to think of it Phil has a smaller ball!


----------



## LIG (Sep 23, 2015)

Paperboy said:



			Thanks to Rich for organising, another top day at Blackmoor. Thanks to Preet, for putting up with me as a partner I was awful today. Also thanks to Tony and Neil for their company. 

As always a great time had at a forum meet 

Click to expand...

I think blobbing 4 holes would suggest we were equally incompetent Simon. 
I would happily have told you where you were going wrong except for one thing.... I don't know why the ball goes where it goes either - it seems to have a mind of a woman - always changing!!    Thanks for putting up with me! 

Many thanks also to Neil and Tony for their company even though Tony was moan, moan, moan all the way round - he never let up...






on his partner!!  

Thanks for the invite, Rich. I hope to have another chance to trundle round Blackmoor - I really enjoyed it!:thup:

Chris - I will pass on the Putting Shirt Of Shame when next we meet!! :ears:


----------



## pokerjoke (Sep 23, 2015)

Paperboy said:



			I lipped out twice from there, if they had gone in we'd have beaten you 

Where's there bigger hole thread 

Click to expand...

If you had never shanked you irons you could have won the whole day:ears:


----------



## chrisd (Sep 23, 2015)

pokerjoke said:



			To be fair Chris I understand there was a lot of talking going on whilst you were putting.

Etiquette where has it gone,unbelievable
		
Click to expand...


Tony, it's nice to know that there's a real gentleman on the forum. Right put me off they did and Liverpoolphil, lying on his back, legs in the air, laughing like a drain possibly didn't help.


----------



## Paperboy (Sep 23, 2015)

pokerjoke said:



			If you had never shanked you irons you could have won the whole day:ears:
		
Click to expand...

I'd already forgotten about those til now


----------



## Fish (Sep 23, 2015)

Just back from my favourite course due to a static M25 for almost an hour!  Thanks to Rich for the invite & organising the day for us, the course played long today I felt but it still looked great, the food as always was top notch.  Thought Wookie & I were going to burn it up as we turned with 24 points only to fall away on the back 9 starting with a double blob on the 10th so ended up halving our match with 37 points.  Thanks to my partner Simon and also  our GM opposition of Sean & Richard, there was a mixed bag of good & bad from all of us, but a great day was had, thanks guys


----------



## sawtooth (Sep 23, 2015)

Thanks again Rich for the invite and apologies for shooting off straight after scoffing the food, I was on school run duty today. 
The course was pretty as ever and the fairways and greens were immaculately well kept.

Honours even in our game and considering how well Fish and Wookie played the front nine, we'd take that. Cheers to my pp Rikkitikk who like me was a bit out of sorts but we dovetailed quite nicely and could have (really should have) nicked a win in the end.

Highlight of the day, Fish hits a great drive down the middle of 14, chunks his approach, is very unhappy with himself and then gets heckled by the GM group on 15. To which he replied "F*** off" rather loudly. 

Actually Fish you drove the ball really well today but thankfully no bragging rights this time, 37 pts apiece.


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 24, 2015)

sawtooth said:



			Highlight of the day, Fish hits a great drive down the middle of 14, chunks his approach, is very unhappy with himself and then gets heckled by the GM group on 15. To which he replied "F*** off" rather loudly. 

Click to expand...

I was in that group and I must apologise for Liverpoolphil's behaviour.
We all saw Robin fat that particular shot, and my heart went out to him at the time. I know exactly how he felt, because when I was a chomper like him I used to hit terrible shots like that so fully understand how he must have felt.
For LP to then come out with "Nice drive though" was downright rude, and he really did deserve the earbashing that he got from Robin. I was blushing. It was disgusting.
We all had a quiet word with Phil and he has promised never to do anything like that again.
For me, it spoilt what was an otherwise perfect day.


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 24, 2015)

drive4show said:



			Getting your excuses in early for Sunday Rob?  

Click to expand...

Just hoping that I feel a bit better than I do this morning mate.
I could only just manage to bend down to get my tee in the ground on the last few holes yesterday.


----------



## wookie (Sep 24, 2015)

Pretty much all been said above so thanks Rich - at Â£40 including food before and after its definitely a great day out and great value.


----------



## chrisd (Sep 24, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			I was in that group and I must apologise for Liverpoolphil's behaviour.
We all saw Robin fat that particular shot, and my heart went out to him at the time. I know exactly how he felt, because when I was a chomper like him I used to hit terrible shots like that so fully understand how he must have felt.
For LP to then come out with "Nice drive though" was downright rude, and he really did deserve the earbashing that he got from Robin. I was blushing. It was disgusting.
We all had a quiet word with Phil and he has promised never to do anything like that again.
For me, it spoilt what was an otherwise perfect day.
		
Click to expand...

Fair comment Smiffy. It was right that you sat Liverpoolphil on the naughty step so that we could talk him through his quite amazing breach of decency, I'm sure that when the scene unfolded he even smiled and almost broke into laughter. I think it's because Phil has never been a chomper like Fish is!

I hope Fish can takes Homers much given advice and seeks a lesson or two from his PGA. Pro, movers off "chomper" status and never needs to be goaded in to that sort of language in the future- shame on you Phil!


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 24, 2015)

chrisd said:



			I hope Fish can takes Homers much given advice and seeks a lesson or two from his PGA. Pro, moves off "chomper" status and never needs to be goaded in to that sort of language in the future
		
Click to expand...

So do I Chris. If anyone _*looks*_ like a proper golfer it's Robin. 
If I had more time, I'd try to get out with him and take him under my wing.
I'm sure I could have him down to 18 in no time.


----------



## chrisd (Sep 24, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			So do I Chris. If anyone _*looks*_ like a proper golfer it's Robin. 
If I had more time, I'd try to get out with him and take him under my wing.
I'm sure I could have him down to 18 in no time.
		
Click to expand...

For sure  Smiffy, anyone who wears that much Galvin Green is going to look right. Fish, down to 18, mmmmm, it's a bit like the 25 to single figures thread mate, even with your knowledge a tall order!


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 24, 2015)

Picture of Robin trying to remove his 7 iron from the fairway after losing his cool...



Sorry about the quality of the pic, it was taken on my phone.


----------



## rikkitikk (Sep 24, 2015)

Thanks to rich for organising this. It was a great day.

Great playing partners and Fish's driving was very good all day long so I can see the handicap coming down.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 24, 2015)

I can't believe Robin is getting stick fro a guy who 5 putted !! And another who can only last 9 holes 

Poor show poor poor show


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 24, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I can't believe Robin is getting stick fro a guy who 5 putted !! And another who can only last 9 holes 

Poor show poor poor show 

Click to expand...

Great drive up 18 Phil. Biggest you (or anyone else in our group) had hit all day.
1 point wasn't it?


----------



## pokerjoke (Sep 24, 2015)

wookie said:



			Pretty much all been said above so thanks Rich - at Â£40 including food before and after its definitely a great day out and great value.
		
Click to expand...

Â£40 we all payed Â£30


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 24, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			Great drive up 18 Phil. Biggest you (or anyone else in our group) had hit all day.
1 point wasn't it?
		
Click to expand...

I believe it was one more than whatever you got


----------



## chrisd (Sep 24, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I believe it was one more than whatever you got 

Click to expand...

Had your rules knowledge been better we'd have got more points!


----------



## richart (Sep 24, 2015)

sawtooth said:



			Highlight of the day, Fish hits a great drive down the middle of 14, chunks his approach, is very unhappy with himself and then gets heckled by the GM group on 15. To which he replied "F*** off" rather loudly. 

Click to expand...

The hallowed fairways of Blackmoor have never heard such language before. I was in the group in front, and was shocked, and it takes a lot to shock me.

Well it did until I saw an old boy five putt, and blame his partners.oo: No one could possibly believe Smiffy, Liverpoolphil and myself would have anything but dignified silence through such an unfortunate melt down.. We showed Suzann Pettersen what true sportsmanship is all about.:thup:


----------



## chrisd (Sep 24, 2015)

The 



richart said:



			The hallowed fairways of Blackmoor have never heard such language before. I was in the group in front, and was shocked, and it takes a lot to shock me.

Well it did until I saw an old boy five putt, and blame his partners.oo: No one could possibly believe Smiffy, Liverpoolphil and myself would have anything but dignified silence through such an unfortunate melt down.. We showed Suzann Pettersen what true sportsmanship is all about.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

I've been a fervent supporter of Delc's larger hole campaign and had Blackmoor had bucket holes, it would have only been a 4 putt! Shame on Blackmoor for not helping us yippy pensioners out!


----------



## Twire (Sep 24, 2015)

Cheers for the invite Rich, I thoroughly enjoyed it. 

It's always great to see old and new faces.... and there was certainly some very old faces 

Thanks to Preet and Simon for their company, and a special mention for my partner Tony, who after going to the gym 4-5 times a week still wasn't strong enough to carry me. 

Oh and my apologies to Tony for me being a grumpy old git in the car. I'm not the most patient of drivers anymore.


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 24, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			So do I Chris. If anyone _*looks*_ like a proper golfer it's Robin. 
*If I had more time, I'd try to get out with him and take him under my wing.
I'm sure I could have him down to 18 in no time.*

Click to expand...


Lend him your chipper


----------



## chrisd (Sep 24, 2015)

Stuart_C said:



			Lend him your chipper
		
Click to expand...

The best club in Smiffy's bag!


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 24, 2015)

chrisd said:



			The best club in Smiffy's bag!
		
Click to expand...

Then again it's all about technique and sometimes that just can't be taught


----------



## wookie (Sep 24, 2015)

pokerjoke said:



			Â£40 we all payed Â£30
		
Click to expand...

I thought I recognised one of the tenners Rich paid his RSG deposit with


----------



## Fish (Sep 24, 2015)

pokerjoke said:



			Â£40 we all payed Â£30
		
Click to expand...

I get appearance money :smirk:


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 24, 2015)

Fish said:



			I get appearance money :smirk:
		
Click to expand...


Yeah! You earned a fortune out of Shrek if I remember correctly, didn't you.


----------



## chrisd (Sep 24, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			Yeah! You earned a fortune out of Shrek if I remember correctly, didn't you.
		
Click to expand...

Robert!!


----------



## Hobbit (Sep 24, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			Yeah! You earned a fortune out of Shrek if I remember correctly, didn't you.
		
Click to expand...

He doesn't look a bit like Donkey


----------



## Fish (Sep 24, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			Yeah! You earned a fortune out of Shrek if I remember correctly, didn't you.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah and all your royalties were from the Beano


----------



## richart (Sep 24, 2015)

Fish said:



			Yeah and all your royalties were from the Beano

View attachment 16924

Click to expand...

:rofl: That is spooky.


----------



## Hobbit (Sep 24, 2015)

Fish said:



			Yeah and all your royalties were from the Beano

View attachment 16924

Click to expand...

Wonder which end the midwife slapped?


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 24, 2015)

chrisd said:



			Robert!!   

Click to expand...

Shut up you tart!!
He knows I was only joking.

Nice drive by the way Robin


----------



## chrisd (Sep 24, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			Shut up you tart!!
He knows I was only joking.




Click to expand...

I didn't say that you were wrong!

It was only an OK drive


----------



## richart (Sep 24, 2015)

chrisd said:



			I didn't say that you were wrong!

It was only an OK drive
		
Click to expand...

 30 yards behind yours though grandad.oo:


----------



## chrisd (Sep 24, 2015)

richart said:



			30 yards behind yours though grandad.oo:
		
Click to expand...

Modesty prevented me Rich...... and despite my putting woes I did hit the green and parred the hole!

Thank God Smiffy gave me lessons!


----------



## Fish (Sep 24, 2015)

chrisd said:



			Modesty prevented me Rich!
		
Click to expand...

How far did you have to pin left then?


----------



## chrisd (Sep 24, 2015)

Fish said:



			How far did you have to pin left then?
		
Click to expand...

Less than you!


----------



## Fish (Sep 24, 2015)

chrisd said:



			Less than you!
		
Click to expand...

I know you're old but it was only yesterday...


----------



## chrisd (Sep 24, 2015)

Fish said:



			I know you're old but it was only yesterday...
		
Click to expand...

That's how I remember that it was less


----------



## richart (Sep 24, 2015)

chrisd said:



			Less than you!
		
Click to expand...

 after two shots.


----------



## Fish (Sep 24, 2015)

richart said:



			after two shots.

Click to expand...

That's more like it :thup:


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 24, 2015)

chrisd said:



			Modesty prevented me Rich...... and despite my putting woes I did hit the green and parred the hole!
		
Click to expand...

You certainly did. You left yourself a right "one of those" for your par, but I'm relieved to say that at that point in time, you did something right


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 24, 2015)

Fish said:



			That's more like it :thup:
		
Click to expand...

I was past you, you old duffer, and by then I was suffering the effects of what I've got now!!
It was a wuss of a drive Robin.
But the second shot was real class.
As was your 7 iron burying itself into the fairway


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 24, 2015)

Fish said:



			Yeah and all your royalties were from the Beano

View attachment 16924

Click to expand...

That's how he looked after that drive that went ended up behind him !?


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 24, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			That's how he looked after that drive that went ended up behind him !?
		
Click to expand...

That was one hell of a collapsing left knee.
Did you see the depth of that divot????


----------



## richart (Sep 24, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			That's how he looked after that drive that went ended up behind him !?
		
Click to expand...

 it was a very strong gale blowing into him though. I think he was also put off by your girlie scream.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 24, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			That was one hell of a collapsing left knee.
Did you see the depth of that divot????


Click to expand...

I think you needed to abseil down it to pick up your tee ?!?


----------



## Fish (Sep 24, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			That was one hell of a collapsing left knee.
Did you see the depth of that divot????


Click to expand...

Hmm, the stories are starting to unfold, I saw your great hooky knob off the 1st, and now this little gem, any more we should all know about :mmm:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 24, 2015)

Fish said:



			Hmm, the stories are starting to unfold, I saw your great hooky knob off the 1st, and now this little gem, any more we should all know about :mmm:
		
Click to expand...

His lay up on the 17th which just reached the path with a 6 iron ?


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 24, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			His lay up on the 17th which just reached the path with a 6 iron ?
		
Click to expand...

3 for 2 wasn't it?


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 24, 2015)

Fish said:



			Hmm, the stories are starting to unfold, I saw your great hooky knob off the 1st, and now this little gem, any more we should all know about :mmm:
		
Click to expand...

The rifled 4 iron that followed it was a thing of beauty too.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 24, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			The rifled 4 iron that followed it was a thing of beauty too.


Click to expand...

You had the "rifled" 4 iron sorted all day long !!


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 24, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			You had the "rifled" 4 iron sorted all day long !!
		
Click to expand...

Oh yeah I forgot the 5th.
That was a thing of beauty too!!
4 for 3.
First time I've ever parred it.
Cooking on gas I was....


----------



## chrisd (Sep 24, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			His lay up on the 17th which just reached the path with a 6 iron ?
		
Click to expand...

He did par the hole though!

A fine chip and putt


----------



## Fish (Sep 24, 2015)

Both our GM opposition blobbed the 17th, 1 of them landed on the green with his drive and still blobbed it


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 24, 2015)

chrisd said:



			He did par the hole though!

A fine chip and putt
		
Click to expand...

Were you jealous that is was just a single putt ?


----------



## sawtooth (Sep 24, 2015)

Fish said:



			Hmm, the stories are starting to unfold, I saw your great hooky knob off the 1st, and now this little gem, any more we should all know about :mmm:
		
Click to expand...

A certain person we spotted walking off green when FC was still holing out.

Not the best display of golfing etiquette.


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 24, 2015)

Fish said:



			Both our GM opposition blobbed the 17th, 1 of them landed on the green with his drive and still blobbed it 

Click to expand...

I'd much rather lay up short with a fatted 6 iron and then chip and putt for my par.
Oh, I did.
:lol:


----------



## Fish (Sep 24, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			Cooking on gas I was....
		
Click to expand...

until :mmm:


----------



## chrisd (Sep 24, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Were you jealous that is was just a single putt ?
		
Click to expand...

I single putted it too if you remember. It was just the next shot after you're grossly unfair rules decision from the bunker!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 24, 2015)

Fish said:



			until :mmm:
		
Click to expand...

He reached the 6th tee !


----------



## Fish (Sep 24, 2015)

sawtooth said:



			A certain person we spotted walking off green when FC was still holing out.

Not the best display of golfing etiquette. 

Click to expand...

Yes Sean, we spotted that, after all the spiel we heard that he'd throw a ball at someone if they did that to him in the GimmieGate thread, we watched Smiffy walk off the green when someone was still putting out


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 24, 2015)

Fish said:



			until :mmm:
		
Click to expand...

The 10th.
Wind was taken out of my sails by my partner.
But the least said about that the better.
Having said that I didn't play the 1st very well. Or the 3rd. Or the 4th come to that.
The 6th was decidedly dodgy, and the less said about the 7th the better.
Nice par at 8, but by then the damage was done.
9 was iffy, as was 10. 11 and 12 can be forgotten about.
And then the rot set in.


----------



## pokerjoke (Sep 24, 2015)

sawtooth said:



			A certain person we spotted walking off green when FC was still holing out.

Not the best display of golfing etiquette. 

Click to expand...

No -ones going to wait for someone to 5 putt


----------



## Fish (Sep 24, 2015)

chrisd said:



			I single putted it too if you remember. It was just the next shot after you're *grossly unfair rules decision from the bunker*!
		
Click to expand...

Do share :smirk:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 24, 2015)

pokerjoke said:



			No -ones going to wait for someone to 5 putt
		
Click to expand...

Not enough hours in the day for that


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 24, 2015)

pokerjoke said:



			No -ones going to wait for someone to 5 putt
		
Click to expand...

I had picked my ball up that was hovering over the edge for a 6 with Chris sitting there for two.
Those infamous words "Chris isn't going to four putt from there is he" were ringing in my ears down the 11th. And 12th. And maybe the 13th too.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 24, 2015)

Fish said:



			Do share :smirk:
		
Click to expand...

The request exactly was 

"Can I pick my ball up - take the bunker and then place it on a fluffy lie"

This was after asking if he could repair a "hollow time hole"


----------



## pokerjoke (Sep 24, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			I had picked my ball up that was hovering over the edge for a 6 with Chris sitting there for two.
Those infamous words "Chris isn't going to four putt from there is he" were ringing in my ears down the 11th. And 12th. And maybe the 13th too.
		
Click to expand...

That's a classic you could have had an extra point


----------



## sawtooth (Sep 24, 2015)

pokerjoke said:



			No -ones going to wait for someone to 5 putt
		
Click to expand...

Someone was still playing on when they could no longer score?


----------



## pokerjoke (Sep 24, 2015)

sawtooth said:



			Someone was still playing on when they could no longer score?
		
Click to expand...

No wonder golfs slow


----------



## chrisd (Sep 24, 2015)

pokerjoke said:



			No -ones going to wait for someone to 5 putt
		
Click to expand...

I did!


----------



## Fish (Sep 24, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			The 10th.
Wind was taken out of my sails by my partner.
But the least said about that the better.
Having said that I didn't play the 1st very well. Or the 3rd. Or the 4th come to that.
The 6th was decidedly dodgy, and the less said about the 7th the better.
Nice par at 8, but by then the damage was done.
9 was iffy, as was 10. 11 and 12 can be forgotten about.
And then the rot set in.
		
Click to expand...

Hole for hole as above.

Silly bogey on the 1st after a great 4w drive just short of the ditch, again on the 3rd saw a great drive but I forced the approach, chipped on and a 2-putt for bogey, 4th I got over confident after finding all the fairways well at that time and pulled it OOB, we didn't know it was OOB at the time so I didn't reload, 6th was a really nice birdie, 4w to 2ft from the pin, might have been closer actually , 7th was a nice regulation par along with the 8th , too much club saw me hit that mound to the right of the green on the 9th and never found my ball, gutted I was as I already had 18 points playing off 5 shots less with 2 blobs . 

I just couldn't buy a par on the back 9 

I think I had 31 points playing off 15 with 4 blobs that were just silly, especially as they were key shot holes being 4th, 9th, 10th and 18th.

I'm saving myself for West Hill


----------



## Swingalot (Sep 25, 2015)

Belated thank you to Richard for this day out.

Great company, Great course, average golf = standard forum day out.


----------

